# maggie



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## Gertrude (Feb 7, 2010)

She's beautiful ... and she's grown so much!


----------



## BlueJay (Sep 20, 2013)

Stunning girl!!!
These dogs just have the most wonderful faces :001_wub:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you. I always feel she is reading my mind, she can look that solemn


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

Yay!!! More of Maggie!! 

She is looking lovely! Such a sweetie! 

Love her one brown leg, one white!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

I will try emmaviolet


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

what a cutie. how old is she now?


----------



## emmaviolet (Oct 24, 2011)

jenny armour said:


> I will try emmaviolet


These are great!!

She is a little cracker!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

dexter said:


> what a cutie. how old is she now?


hi, she's four months old and getting leggier and leggier



emmaviolet said:


> These are great!!
> 
> She is a little cracker!


thank you emmaviolet


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

She's so beautiful. xx :001_tt1: xx

Whisper has one white leg and one brown! 


YorkshireHolsMay2013 206 by Hanloulou, on Flickr

... not the best pic as her ruff hides her legs on most pictures I have of her lol.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you hanlou. I remember whisper when you got her from the pound in notts?
she's lovely


----------



## Hanlou (Oct 29, 2012)

jenny armour said:


> thank you hanlou. I remember whisper when you got her from the pound in notts?
> she's lovely


Yes from Babworth Rescue xx 

We've had her two years now!! Can't believe how the time has flown! Enjoy your lovely girly - I wish we'd known Whisper as a pup.


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

thank you I will. she came from the breeder on the derbys/notts order and I had four to choose from


----------



## LGD (Oct 7, 2013)

She is beautiful :smile5:


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

and I am sure she knows it, she gets so many admirers


----------

